# 7D Mark II External Recorder



## Dave Del Real (Jan 5, 2016)

Anybody using an external recorder for video on the 7D Mark II? BMD Video Assist? Atomos Ninja? Care to share your experiences/thoughts?


----------



## tpatana (Jan 5, 2016)

Not on that one, but I think the Zoom H4n is most popular, also some Tascams. I have Zoom H5. Works great.


----------



## Dave Del Real (Jan 5, 2016)

Sorry, I should've clarified...
I was thinking video not audio. Anybody record video externally with these devices? Results?


----------



## mkabi (Jan 6, 2016)

I am using the BM Video Assist with the 7DII.
So that I will have clean 60p, not compressed to the ipb in-camera.
I will tell you what the difference is as soon as I get it going.


----------



## Dave Del Real (Jan 6, 2016)

Nice, thank you! Can you also check to see if crop mode video works too? You know, the 5x zoom in live mode. Can you record in that mode on the recorder?


----------



## Dave Del Real (Jan 12, 2016)

mkabi said:


> I am using the BM Video Assist with the 7DII.
> So that I will have clean 60p, not compressed to the ipb in-camera.
> I will tell you what the difference is as soon as I get it going.



Have you been able to try it out?


----------



## kaptainkatsu (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm trying to decide if I want to get a Ninja 2 or Ninja blade or video assist. I'd love a ninja assassin but it's a bit out of my price range. Trying to decide if the extra $200 is worth it. 

My main use would be as a external monitor when I use a gimble but external recording to prores would definitely speed but my workflow.


----------



## coffee_king (Feb 7, 2017)

Just picked up a 2nd hand Nina Blade, will post results on here.


----------

